
Smartphone shipments down 1.8% in Q2 2018, Huawei passes Apple for second place - chris_overseas
https://venturebeat.com/2018/07/31/idc-smartphone-shipments-down-1-8-in-q2-2018-huawei-passes-apple-for-second-place/
======
octosphere
I can never pronounce Huawei correctly. I always just say 'hooey'. But asides
from that, isn't Huawei a potential backdoor into other country's comms, since
they are from China which is known to commit espionage through various supply
chains?

